# How to access hard drive on network for mac?



## CannonFodder (May 4, 2013)

The reason why I am asking is I have never done this before.  To make it short someone else in the house has a mac and wants to access the harddrive connected to the router where all my brother's movies and such are stored.  It's just that I hardly ever use macs and don't really know anything about macs.  The harddrive is on the network and I know how to connect to it on windows and such, I just don't know how someone does it on macs.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 4, 2013)

What brand and model of router? some simply do not support non-windows networking protocols. (Side not PS3's do have those protocols installed). Otherwise you may need to set up a networking suite on the Mac. I have remedied this problem with a Linux system but I doubt the solution would be the same.


----------



## kayfox (May 4, 2013)

Tried this?

http://support.apple.com/kb/ht1568


----------



## CannonFodder (May 4, 2013)

Mokushi said:


> What brand and model of router? some simply do not support non-windows networking protocols. (Side not PS3's do have those protocols installed). Otherwise you may need to set up a networking suite on the Mac. I have remedied this problem with a Linux system but I doubt the solution would be the same.


It's a netgear.  This model-
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/NETGEAR...itch/5400765.p?id=1218642235468&skuId=5400765


----------



## Kalmor (May 4, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> It's a netgear.  This model-
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/NETGEAR...itch/5400765.p?id=1218642235468&skuId=5400765


It says it's compatible.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 4, 2013)

There you go cannon, someone found a good link right before I did hah! Ought to solve your problem


----------



## Runefox (May 4, 2013)

On the Mac, open Finder, then go to Go->Network. You should have the same kind of list of computers / devices you'd get in Windows' network section.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 4, 2013)

Runefox said:


> On the Mac, open Finder, then go to Go->Network. You should have the same kind of list of computers / devices you'd get in Windows' network section.


Oh alright.  I just rarely use macs and haven't even touched one in months so I literally know nothing about them.


Well fuck it doesn't work.


----------



## Runefox (May 4, 2013)

How is this hard drive shared? How do you normally access it via Windows?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 4, 2013)

Runefox said:


> How is this hard drive shared? How do you normally access it via Windows?


It's publically shared.  Normally we just go into network and "connect to drives on the network" and bam it's there.


----------

